# Driving back to UK



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

Driving back to UK from Athens, via Ancona, in February. Any suggestions on the best way to go please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

torba said:


> Driving back to UK from Athens, via Ancona, in February. Any suggestions on the best way to go please?


I can't help personally, but ViaMichelin: driving directions, maps, traffic news, weather forecast, restaurants and hotel booking is usually pretty good


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

torba said:


> Driving back to UK from Athens, via Ancona, in February. Any suggestions on the best way to go please?


Hi there,
We do the route a fair bit in various weathers......considering the time you are traveling there are two options I would advise.....

1) Towards Innsbruck (Brenner pass) , then Munich, Stuttgart and over Luxembourg & Belgium. It is seldom the Brenner pass is closed even in bad weather and I have done this trip mid winter in heavy snow.

2) Towards Milano / Torino and through Frejus Tunnel (but this CAN be closed in bad weather).....Lyon and up through France.

Take care


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you had to use chains on tyres? or are the motorways kept clear?

Any info helpful.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

No I have never had to use chains (however I do carry them as in some areas they are required by law / or winter tyres etc). The motorways (hence the route towards Munich rather than "left at Innsbruck") are excellent and in my experience have been kept clear despite snow in the villages being over 3 ft !

Don't forget the "legal bits", especially France that by law you have to carry a yellow jacket accessible from within the car....and they are just about to bring in a law that demands you carry a Breathalyzer test! I am told these will be easily available from around 2-3 Euro.......Also France requires you carry spare light bulbs. I have never be stopped and challenged in my 1000's of miles of driving in France....but there's always a 1st time.

Going the Germany route, whilst slightly longer does save on France motorway tolls also.


----------

